# ••ü•• umnitza.com 2017 Year In Review



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

At the end of the year, it's good to have a chance to reflect on the things accomplished this year.

*Thank you to our customers for some of the creative ideas you had us take from vision to reality. We couldn't have done it without your help. You can see more by visiting our Instagram Feed. Also we wanted to showcase some of the new products we introduced throughout the year, while giving you the chance to look ahead at what is planned for next year. Just click on the picture below to take you to the product page where it begins, then give us a call and let's see what we can do for you.*

We started the year off with a shiny red car, updated the headlights *F30 LED DTM*,* HID fogs*, and *F30 M3 bumper* (pre-painted of course). We continued to provide customers with a great value and quality of pre-painted bumpers, here's an E92 Mtech and F10 M5 that got our treatment but there were literally over 200 pre-painted bumpers we did this year. We now carry bumpers for Dodge Charger/Challenger, BMW, Audi, Mercedes, VW and many other makes. We pre-paint all of them.




We did this headlight for the Jeep in 2016, but had him come back for some touch up in 2017. This is an OE headlight, painted black, custom 14X Orion DRL ring, Orion V2 multi-color main ring, H1 Mini Bosch 7.0 Projectors with standard shrouds custom painted as well.


This Acura TL headlight was all new on our site, destined for a customer ride complete with Orion v2 pre-installed.


Fresh off the showroom floor, this 2017 Civic Hatch got a full LED frontal assault - Orion V2 DRL angel eyes, LED low beam, LED fogs, LED turn signals, 


We continue almost daily to customize headlights to the owner's desires.



















We also sell and install LED light bars - we're particularly fond of the ones that allow you to change colors with remote.







<-- call us 877 486 6489

And we've recently introduced the F30 Blackline tails.


This year we introduced our best selling product - the Zen6 - while we have over 300+ installed in the field and many photos, we've decided to only showcase a few of them here. Standard with Orion V2, Custom black out, LED strip, and Orion V2 multi-color (click on the link to see the video), and Orion v2 3 ring with Zen6 lenses.


[url]https://www.instagram.com/p/BUIIPvBD5mq/?taken-by=umnitza_official[/URL] <-- corvette video


In the pipeline currently: 2 more custom Zen6 retrofits, an F250 Superduty Quad Square Projector with LED strip, Projector60 "alpina" headlights, Toyota Tundra headlights, Tri-coat Charger bumper (pre-painted), and we're going to introduce at least 20 more products in the next month.

We are here for you, only taking January 1 off. Let us know what you want us to do for you.
Happy New Year!


----------

